# Sideplanern



## lille pojken (13. November 2007)

Habe mich mal an den Bau von Sideplanern versucht laufen tun die richig gut hat aber eine weile gedauert bis sie richtig liefen beim ersten test dachte ich ich habe ein U-Boot gebaut|supergri

MvH Lars


----------



## belle-hro (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Uih, sehen fast aus wie die Yellow Birds. Saubere Arbeit!!

Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke (oder so ähnlich). Ich bin auch grad am basteln.
Kleine Vorgeschichte:
Während meiner Totalrenovierung meines Bootes sind meine 4 (!!) finnischen Bretter verschwunden. Wahrscheinlich im Zerstörungs- und Wegschmeiß-Wahn mit weg geschrotet#q#q

Nu hatte ich mir vor kurzem von einem Kumpel aus Norwegen 2 Finnische ausgeliehen. Mein Sohn kriegte die bretter in die Finger und sagte: "Papa, die können wir doch nachbauen". Und wat macht mein Sohn? Eins der Bretter geschnappt, im Werkunterricht frech den Lehrer gefragt, ob er nich diese Maße sägen kann und täräääää: Hänschen bringt mir tatsächlich gesägtes Material (aus wasserfestverleimten Holz) für vier Bretter|bigeyes
Nu steht Papa in der Pflicht mit ihm die Dinger fertich zu basteln und, das ist wohl sein Motiv, draussen auf See zu testen:q

So sieht Stand der dinge aus: Guckst Du unten


----------



## lille pojken (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Richtig geile teile belle kannst der Pauker von deinem kleinen dann gerne mal mit all der notwendigen sachen vorbei schicken dann kann ich mich auch mal an den Finnischen versuchen:q
MvH Lars


----------



## Alex.k (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Sieht gut aus...
Ich weiss zwar nicht was es ist.


----------



## schrauber78 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

schöner planer! ob der auch funzt wenn man nur ne einfache flussströmung hat???


----------



## belle-hro (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> schöner planer! ob der auch funzt wenn man nur ne einfache flussströmung hat???



Die Bretter von Lars alle mal. Willste die denn vom Ufer oder vom Boot benutzen.
Vom Ufer funzen die doch bestimmt wie die Lollipop-Posen (hab das noch nich probiert)
Gruß
Belle


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

sicher funzt das !!!
hab da schon mal ne Waller-Posen-Montage irgendwo gesehen ... #h


----------



## lille pojken (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> schöner planer! ob der auch funzt wenn man nur ne einfache flussströmung hat???


Jup das macht er da die erste testreihe bei mir hinterm Haus im bach war die leichte Strömung reichte um ihn ans andere Ufer zu bringen:q
MvH Lars


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

ehhhmmm..entschuldigt die Frage, aber was ist das?;+|peinlich


----------



## schrauber78 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

mir kam nämlich grad so die idee, nen planer zu nutzen, um im der hauptströmung vom ufer aus zu angeln. köder müsste dann am besten ein wobbler, blinker oder spinner sein...


----------



## belle-hro (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Nu muss ich mir noch gedanken über das austarieren machen. Mit Schrauben unten im Kiel oder doch lieber Bleikugeln in ein paar löcher stopfen? 
Wird wohl ohne Testfahrt nicht ordentlich. Wenn nicht dieser verdammte Wind wäre. Schon wieder Böen 6 aus NW#q#q


----------



## folkfriend (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> ehhhmmm..entschuldigt die Frage, aber was ist das?;+|peinlich




...............würde mich auch brennend interessieren .


----------



## schrauber78 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

joah, das ist schon ärgerlich...
wie wär es denn, wenn du mal eben zum testen an die adria schnippst :vik:*duckundrenn*


----------



## lille pojken (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> mir kam nämlich grad so die idee, nen planer zu nutzen, um im der hauptströmung vom ufer aus zu angeln. köder müsste dann am besten ein wobbler, blinker oder spinner sein...


Mit einwenig rumtesten und so in punkto Vorfachlänge und Ködergewicht mag das sicher gehen frage ist immer wie stark ist der Druck auf den Köder in bezug auf die Vorfachlänge nicht das der köder am ende zwar im mittelstrom ist aber nur knapp unter der wasseroberfläche


----------



## belle-hro (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Mit Scherbretter (oder Sideplaner) an der Schnur bringt man den Köder beim Schleppen aus dem Heckwasser an die Seite raus.
Neuerdings (HD4ever bemerkte es eben) mittlerweile auch beim Wallerangeln vom Ufer aus (Fließgewässer)

@Lars
Du hast einen Bach hinter dem Haus?? Nein ich bin nicht neidisch, niemals#6


----------



## jaeger (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> ehhhmmm..entschuldigt die Frage, aber was ist das?;+|peinlich



#c#h

		 			Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf: 		 	   	 		 			 			
Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.
Ok. Was ist das?|uhoh:


----------



## lille pojken (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Nu muss ich mir noch gedanken über das austarieren machen. Mit Schrauben unten im Kiel oder doch lieber Bleikugeln in ein paar löcher stopfen?
> Wird wohl ohne Testfahrt nicht ordentlich. Wenn nicht dieser verdammte Wind wäre. Schon wieder Böen 6 aus NW#q#q


Das wird wohl eher schwer ohne testfahrt bei deinen belle!!!
Zum austarieren habe ich eine schraube genommen siehe erstes bild 
Da ein Grosser Möbelhandel hier bei uns in Schweden so die angewohnheit hat mal ein zwei schrauben mehr als gebraucht in seine tueten zu packen habe ich die genommen da die auch das passende gewicht hatten und dank I..a laufen die 1A:vik:


----------



## jaeger (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

vergesst meinen Post. Antwort wurde schon gegeben. Danke


----------



## belle-hro (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Da ein Grosser Möbelhandel hier bei uns in Schweden so die angewohnheit hat mal ein zwei schrauben mehr als gebraucht in seine tueten zu packen habe ich die genommen



Du meinst den, der bei uns grad gebaut wird Son Mist, der hat erst am 18.12. Eröffnung#q da fängt die Mefosaison schon an:q:q

Sorry fürs Offtopic|rolleyes


----------



## lille pojken (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

@belle was soll ich sagen mache das gewässer mal eben runter ist nur 3bis4m breit und fast nichts drin nöö nöö aber Hecht und Barsch geht immer Silberbaren auch zur richtigen zeit aber wer hat die den schon#d


----------



## lille pojken (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Du meinst den, der bei uns grad gebaut wird Son Mist, der hat erst am 18.12. Eröffnung#q da fängt die Mefosaison schon an:q:q
> 
> Sorry fürs Offtopic|rolleyes


 
Ja genau der können die sich nicht ranhalten |supergri
Sonst versuche es doch mal mit 4VA-Schrauben die bringen auch ein ganz gutes eigengewicht mit


----------



## belle-hro (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Davon hab ich noch einen ganzen Sack voll

Na gut, also austarieren später, dann male ich die erstmal an. Hab von einem Vereinskollegen der beim Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt arbeitet die farbe von den Fahrwassertonnen bekommen: Für die rechten Bretter steuerbordfarbe und für links backbordfarbe.:q


----------



## lille pojken (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Davon hab ich noch einen ganzen Sack voll
> 
> Na gut, also austarieren später, dann male ich die erstmal an. Hab von einem Vereinskollegen der beim Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt arbeitet die farbe von den Fahrwassertonnen bekommen: Für die rechten Bretter steuerbordfarbe und für links backbordfarbe.:q


 
Dann mal los so lange ist es ja auch nicht mehr bis du wieder angreifen darfst und wirst wenn der wind dich den lässt und so wild ist das nicht denn oft ist es ja nicht viel an gewicht was die brauchen unterm bauch


----------



## belle-hro (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Und wenn die denn gar nich funzen, hab ich ja noch die PN von Hans #h.
Aber erstma versuchen, damit Sohnemann stolz sein kann dass er Papa beim Bau mitgeholfen hat.


----------



## lille pojken (13. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Und wenn die denn gar nich funzen, hab ich ja noch die PN von Hans #h.
> Aber erstma versuchen, damit Sohnemann stolz sein kann dass er Papa beim Bau mitgeholfen hat.


Ja das ist wohl wahr und wenn meine dann bei ein wenig mehr welle das Tauchen bekommen werde ich mich auch an die adresse wenden die ich von Hans bekommen habe:q


----------



## HD4ever (14. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

wenn man die nachbaut kann das u.a. auch so aussehen ... :m


----------



## lille pojken (14. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn man die nachbaut kann das u.a. auch so aussehen ... :m


 
Saubere arbeit Jörg #6 werde mich wohl auch mal an die Finnen wagen ist eh zu viel Wind zum rausfahren#q

MvH Lars


----------



## fischer696 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn man die nachbaut kann das u.a. auch so aussehen ... :m



:vik: Saubere Sache.....   :vik:
:k wie hast du das gemacht? bist du so begabt?


----------



## HD4ever (14. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

haha .... 
hab ja nicht geschrieben das ich derjenige war ... #h
aber hab nen Interessenten bzw Anfrager an denjenigen boardie schon verwiesen.... :q


----------



## lille pojken (14. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



HD4ever schrieb:


> haha ....
> hab ja nicht geschrieben das ich derjenige war ... #h
> aber hab nen Interessenten bzw Anfrager an denjenigen boardie schon verwiesen.... :q


Ha auch nicht schlecht Jörg ist es die Adresse von Hans???
Dann weis ich von wem die Schicken teile sind:q


----------



## HD4ever (14. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

-> PN #h


----------



## belle-hro (14. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Danke Jörg, Danke Sascha (Reihenfolge enthält keine Wertigkeit)#6

Die Tipps helfen schon weiter.

Bin grad am pinseln, Sohnemann hat eben noch an den Öffnungen rumgefeilt und die Stangen rund gefeilt.

Man, man wat der drängelt. Der will aufs Wasser!

Ganz der Papa:k:q


----------



## Torsk1 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*



lille pojken schrieb:


> ist es die Adresse von Hans???


 

Hey Jörg, sind das die von Hans seiner Adresse???

Wenn nicht bitte auch ne Pn an mich:vik:#h


----------



## belle-hro (27. November 2007)

*AW: Sideplanern*

*So fertüüüsch*:

Guckst Du unten.

..... unten wenn der verdammte Wind aufhören würde, könnt ich ja testen:c


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*



belle-hro schrieb:


> *So fertüüüsch*:
> 
> Guckst Du unten.
> 
> ..... unten wenn der verdammte Wind aufhören würde, könnt ich ja testen:c


Hallo Belle-hro
Bin neu bei AB ( bis jetz nur gelesen ) und habe eine Frage zu deinen Side Planer die du nachgebaut hast. Sehen super aus.Wie laufen die im Wasser, mustest du noch mit Gewichten arbeiten oder war alles supi. Baue mir auch welche nach für den Tollensesee (NB) Grüsse Frosch 38


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Hallo,


das ist der Nachbau eines *Finnischen Planerboards*. Diese Planer haben unten einen Bleistreifen drin #h


Habe selten mieser verarbeitete Teile gesehen,dafür laufen sie einfach sensationell (wie ich finde) !!



TL
Matze


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> das ist der Nachbau eines *Finnischen Planerboards*. Diese Planer haben unten einen Bleistreifen drin #h
> ...


Ist ja schon mal ein Anfang. Aber wie viel weist du auch nicht oder?


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Achso,nein#c Mir ist neulich das Blei rausgefallen. Da hätte ich es nachwiegen sollen!!!

Möchte mir die Nächsten auch selber bauen. Mir gefällt das mit der Schiene und diesem "Backen-Clip" nicht.


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*



maesox schrieb:


> Achso,nein#c Mir ist neulich das Blei rausgefallen. Da hätte ich es nachwiegen sollen!!!
> 
> Möchte mir die Nächsten auch selber bauen. Mir gefällt das mit der Schiene und diesem "Backen-Clip" nicht.


Mit den Clips kann man sicher auch ändern. Aber das mit dem Gewicht kann mann wohl nur ausprobieren. Habe mir ja schon zwei gebaut aber nur für schönes Wetter ohne Wellen da bei mir der Clip nicht hält.


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Geht mir genauso#c Kannst du nen bestimmten Clip empfehlen??


Denke so um die 40g sind das schon,was da unten im Board steckt!


Grüße
Matze


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

http://www.schleppfischer.de/shop Hier gibt es eine menge an Clips habe aber noch nicht genau geschaut. Von unseren Anglern erfährt man auch nicht denn ich könnte ja gerade den Fisch fangen.


----------



## lille pojken (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Hejsan

Belle bin mal so frei|supergri

Habe die auch nachgebaut wie belle nur nicht fest sondern mit klipp!!!

Schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128523

und auch OHNE einlage im kiel laufen die da wie ich weiss Belle auch nichts drinen hat!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Das Prinzip habe ich auch(Rohbau). Welchen Cilp verwendest du. Ich wollte meine auch fest machen da die Clips die ich nehme bei Windstärke 4 nicht halten. Und wie hast du die hintere Schnurführung gemacht?


----------



## fischer696 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Hallo,
ich habe die so gebaut, 
etwas runder als die finnischen, auch mit Gewicht. :m


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Schöes Ding!!!

Kommst du mit diesem "original" Backen-Clip klar???



Grüße
Matze


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Mach eine Produktionsstrecke auf. Einfach genial. Der Clip ist ein fester oder mit Einstellmöglichkei?. Meine Bretter sind aus Sperrholz 30 x 8,5 x 1 cm. Der Auslösearm ist 7,5 cm lang. Wenn ich das bei euch sehe ist der Kopf wo der Clip sitzt abgewinkelt. Warum. Ich werde morgen Bilder reinstellen wie weit ich bin.


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Ist der Clip Eigenbau?


----------



## fischer696 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Ja alles selbst gebaut, komme auch recht gut damit klar, man kann den Druck per Federdruck, mit der Schraube verstellen.
Der Arm ist abgewinkelt damit er beim schleppen aus dem Wasser kommt.
Massenproduktion lohnt nicht wirklich, wenn man nur das Material rechnert..... und Grundierung, Neonlack und Klarlack....... kostet halt :m
Ich finde aber das die hintere Schnur Befestigung bei meinen Planern dicker und rund, nicht so kantig sind wie beim Orginal.


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Hallöle  man  Wie bekomme ich die Bilder  hier rein


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Hach na datt jet doch " Nich verzagen Mutti Fragen "


----------



## Frosch38 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Ich bin heute beim Zusammenbauen und hoffe das am Sonnabend das Wetter gut wird um sie zu Testen.


----------



## schleppangler (30. November 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

ich habe mich auch mal an die nachbauten gewagt,danke erstmal an alle die hier baupläne und tipps zur verfügung gestellt haben.#6#6#6
hat damit hervorragend geklappt.
verwendet habe ich 10mm starke pappel,die ich mit ner dekopiersäge ausgesägt habe.
der auslegearm ist aus alu (allerdings in 2mm stärke,reicht zum glück auch)und den kiel habe ich mit bleigranulat beschwert.die klemmvorrichtung am ende des scheerbrettes ist aus va schrauben erstellt und die bretter wiegen fertig ca.190g.gestern konnte ich sie das erstemal testen und die dinger laufen super:q.
auf den bildern sind die auslegearme gebogen,aber beim test habe ich festgestellt ,das sie mit geradem arm besser laufen.ich habe sie bis zu 60m!!neben dem boot laufen lassen können.

also nochmals vielen dank für die ganzen tipps#h

in meinem wahn habe ich dann auch gleich 10stck.gebaut sonst lohnt der ganze aufwand ja nicht.:m
leider habe ich noch keine bilder von den laufenden planern ,dafür war das wetter gestern einfach zu nass.aber die saison hat ja erst angefangen.


----------



## lille pojken (30. November 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Saubere Arbeit#6


----------



## sundangler (30. November 2008)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Saubere Arbeit habt ihr da hingelegt. Aber hat nicht mal einer Lust und Zeit eine bebilderte Schritt für Schritt Anleitung zu machen?


----------



## Felchen120 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Hey Männer ,
ich will ab samstag 10.01.09 mitPlanerboards auf Seeforelle.
Habe aber keine Erfahrung wie lange die zügel (Köderschnure )sein sollten

Bitttttttttttttte ich brauche Tipps


----------



## el.greko (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sideplanern*

würde mich auch über eine Bild-Bild bauanleitung freuen!!
MfG
el.greko


----------



## Fxxxxx (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Falls noch jemand sucht. Hier sind Baubilder, Bauplan und Materialtips:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2310355&postcount=4


----------



## el.greko (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Danke an Lille und Fritze!!!


----------



## sundangler (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sideplanern*



Fritze schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand sucht. Hier sind Baubilder, Bauplan und Materialtips:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2310355&postcount=4



Danke Fritze


----------



## nils65 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sideplanern*

hast du dafür ein bauplan währe echt nett


----------



## Salmontrutta (14. März 2010)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Hallo Fritze,

bist Du selber der Baumeister, oder verweist Du nur auf fremde Bilder ;0)
Ich suche genau solche Planer und würde gerne 2 Paar kaufen.
Bist Du, oder hast Du der/einen Ansprechpartner für mich? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG
Salmontrutta


----------



## install (15. August 2010)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Danke liebe Angelkollegen,

habe gestern und heute meine Sideplaner Dank der Super Bauanleitung aus diesem Forum fertig gestellt. Einzig die Clips muss ich noch umbauen.
Werde diese Geräte in 14 Tagen in Glowe 2 Wochen lang testen.
Habe auch noch Probleme mit dem Bleikiel den ich nicht in die 8 mm Hartschaumplatte einflexen will.
Euren Ausführungen zufolge soll der Planer ja auch ohne Bleikiel laufen, mal sehen.

Nochmals 1000 Danke für Eure Inspirationen.

viele Grüße Install


----------



## install (17. August 2010)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Na Toll, da bin ich nun stolz wie Oskar auf die selbst gebastelten Planer und stelle eben fest das ich die Teile zum Stückpreis von 16 Eus auch hätte in Warnemünde in kaufen können in einem Angelladen dessen Betreiber mir irgendwie bekannt vorkommt, habe da meinen Angel Führerschein gemacht #q

Trotzdem, nach Abzug der eigenen Materialkosten zwar nur rund 70 Eus gespart aber dafür mit Freundin zusammen viel Spass beim basteln gehabt#6


----------



## hacky1000 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Hallo,

die Beiträge sind ja nun schon ein par Jahre alt. Ich habe leider nicht mehr den original Bauplan aufn Rechner...  Und der alte Link ist leider nicht mehr aktiv.

Hat noch irgend jemand die Zeichnung dieser Sideplaner und kann sie mir zukommen lassen ???

Danke, Hacky


----------



## GoldiHRO (2. April 2016)

*AW: Sideplanern*

Gibt es den Bauplan noch irgendwo ????


----------

